# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Elbot, chatbot

## Airicist

elbot.com

facebook.com/elbot.the.robot

twitter.com/elbottherobot

Elbot is a chatterbot created by Fred Roberts, using Artificial Solutions amazing Teneo technology.




> At the 18th Loebner Prize for artificial intelligence, held on the weekend of 11–12 October 2008, Elbot convinced three of the 12 human interrogators he was indistinguishable from human, beating the other contestants and taking the first place.

----------

